# "slow o2 sensor response"



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

drove my hubby into work this morning (5 miles round trip) and my cel came on! when I read the code it came up with 2 of the same codes, P0133 or something like that for a "slow sensor response (bank 1, sensor 1)" wtf? I deleted the code and left it be. (it's 6am) 
the only thing I can think of is that maybe the intake mod I did a few weeks back (taking out the plastic resonator and rubber seal) is catching up with the system finally? could this be it? 
I hate going to the dealership if I don't have too. so I'm trying to decide if I should, and, if I do, should I replace that plastic resonator tube thing? 
thanks y'all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I got the same code, going to dealer today. This is 2nd time mine has came on. First time I reset myself, I just read generic codes since my scanner is not updated to 14 yet. Probably getting a new NOX. I will see what they say and report back. My car is the first CTD this dealership has seen. Mine is bone stock with a Jan 14 build date


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you both qualify for an O2 Sensor warranty replacement. Been there and done that. I don't think your intake mod has anything to do with it. Make sure that they give you a loaner car because it takes a few days to get the parts and install them. I had mine done in 4/14 and had no problems since then. Good Luck.


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

vwgtiglx said:


> I think you both qualify for an O2 Sensor warranty replacement. Been there and done that. I don't think your intake mod has anything to do with it. Make sure that they give you a loaner car because it takes a few days to get the parts and install them. I had mine done in 4/14 and had no problems since then. Good Luck.


+1 
I just got my ctd after 2 weeks at the dealership for a new o2 sensor. But it took over a week for GM technical to respond to the dealership's request for a new O2 sensor. An Orlando suv as a rental was not the same as a ctd for vacation. GM is offering some $ compensation which was a nice gesture. Just one caveat is the bad O2 sensor an effect from some other undiagnosed root cause?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Aerogeek said:


> +1
> I just got my ctd after 2 weeks at the dealership for a new o2 sensor. But it took over a week for GM technical to respond to the dealership's request for a new O2 sensor. An Orlando suv as a rental was not the same as a ctd for vacation. GM is offering some $ compensation which was a nice gesture. Just one caveat is the bad O2 sensor an effect from some other undiagnosed root cause?


I think GM engineers are working on the cause of this problem now since this seems to be a more common issue as time goes by. There have been some NOx issues early on but lately O2 sensor failures have been more prevalent.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

crt_td said:


> drove my hubby into work this morning (5 miles round trip) and my cel came on! when I read the code it came up with 2 of the same codes, P0133 or something like that for a "slow sensor response (bank 1, sensor 1)" wtf? I deleted the code and left it be. (it's 6am)
> the only thing I can think of is that maybe the intake mod I did a few weeks back (taking out the plastic resonator and rubber seal) is catching up with the system finally? could this be it?
> I hate going to the dealership if I don't have too. so I'm trying to decide if I should, and, if I do, should I replace that plastic resonator tube thing?
> thanks y'all.
> ...


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! If you decide to take this into the dealership, please let me know in a private message, and I would be happy to look into this for you. Hope to hear from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Took mine to the dealer today. No diesel tech working. Dealer scanned the car and came up with nox/lazy o2. I said ok so you are going to order the part and let me know when it comes in? Dealer responded "no" we have to ask the tech what he wants to do? I will send a PM to the customer service rep and hopefully get it fixed soon. They sent me home ,no loaner car, with the cel still on. Not that a nox sensor is a big problem . I mostly got the deer in the headlight stare as "we don't have a clue"


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> Took mine to the dealer today. No diesel tech working. Dealer scanned the car and came up with nox/lazy o2. I said ok so you are going to order the part and let me know when it comes in? Dealer responded "no" we have to ask the tech what he wants to do? I will send a PM to the customer service rep and hopefully get it fixed soon. They sent me home ,no loaner car, with the cel still on. Not that a nox sensor is a big problem . I mostly got the deer in the headlight stare as "we don't have a clue"


While the dealer tech worked on mine, he talked with the Chevy Engineers, who guided him along and based on the value parameters put out by the sensors, they decided if it needed to be replaced or not. That's what I was told, so they will not order the parts until the Tech can show that they are indeed defective.


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

At about 9k miles my light came on, took it to dealer o2 sensor indicated so he cleared the code. Sent me on my way indicating that if it did it again to bring it back. Within couple days dash light came back on, o2 sensor again. Dealer said they called GM TECH. Tech said ok change the sensor. GM had a parts restriction on the sensor and it took a couple days to get the part. Fast forward, now 13k miles and light was back on. Dealer said 02 sensor again. Called GM TECH. GM TECH instructed them not to change sensor but suggested some other things to check. Service tech at dealer found a loose clamp on the MAF sensor. Tightened it up and cleared the code. Got the CTD back today, so we'll see...


----------



## kitfox (Aug 6, 2014)

I also had CEL P0133 on at 6000 miles, the dealer removed and cleaned the O2 sensors, they said they had soot built up on them. They told me to drive aggressive to help remove soot. When I drive my 2001 duramax aggressive I create more soot, not less. I would like to see someone that has the ability to watch how often it regen's with a display drive aggressively on a couple of tanks and document how fast it builds soot, to the magic 22 grams. Then drive real modest for a couple of tanks and compare the amount of soot or how many times they see it regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I also think that more aggressive driving would create more soot.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks guys! I cleared my light and it has yet to come back on, I'm also at 8k so it seems to be pretty general. i have a question...how do you know when the car has a regeneration? is there a system thing that comes on or a noise I can listen for? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

so I've finally caught my car in a regen after shut off, I always let my car run for about 30 seconds before I shut it off. but as of late (past week) I've caught it regenning a few times...still have yet to see a cel tho. anything to worry about?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

crt_td said:


> so I've finally caught my car in a regen after shut off, I always let my car run for about 30 seconds before I shut it off. but as of late (past week) I've caught it regenning a few times...still have yet to see a cel tho. anything to worry about?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rleist (Oct 9, 2014)

Folks, got a 2014 diesel about 2 months old with about 3,500 miles. Engine light with P22FA code. Seams to be related to this same sensor. Anybody have experience with this code? Thanks.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

As far as I can tell, the P22FA code is one of the most common codes thrown by Cruze Diesels. Apparently Chevy does not seem to have any fix (yet) for the problem, other than replacing or cleaning sensors. I am just wasting my time taking it to the dealership for the warranty work. I just keep resetting my codes with a cheap OBD scanner.

I have had a VW Passat TDI for over three years and am sold on diesels. Sadly, I have to wait for a company to come up with a tune to delete all of this terrible Chevy emissions crap so I can enjoy my car.

I do love the power and economy of this car. Fortunately, the NOX and O2 faults don't seem to impact how the car runs... For that, I am thankful!


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Karm, Rolling smoke is working on it but no ETA. That is the reply I got back from them.


----------

